# Caulk along old stained wood trim?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pictures are always nice.
A tiny amount of a caulk like Alex 230 is all that should be needed.
There should never be caulk on the wall or the trim, just enough to fill the small gap.
Wipe on it way to thin to give much coverage.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I have had good luck using caulk to straiten edges like your talking about. 
Going around stain grade trim is a little tricky. If there is paint on the casings that isn't getting cleaned off, I'll run the caulk up on the trim just enough to cover it all and make a straight line. 
The hard part is getting a crisp straight line. 

I like this stuff for some applications like your talking about, 

http://www.sashco.com/hi/exactcolor.html

Sometimes it's easier to get a good line with the bead of caulk than trying to paint it.


----------



## Minich (Jul 14, 2011)

If sandpaper is gumming up, use a chemical paint remover first... it really does make the job easier, trust me.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

You can try tape. Caulk it and then immediately pull the tape. Then you will have a nice straight line to paint to. You can also caulk it and wipe with a wet rag.


----------



## sacseven (Nov 22, 2010)

I see this problem a lot when painting a kitchen and not the cabinets. Tape off the trim, caulk and paint. It will look nice 1 time, but you will ruin it for anyone who will ever try to do it after you.


----------

